# Danish: bakery product. glutenfree and lactosefree



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,

I have to translate the following phrase into Danish:

Bakery product. Gluten free and lactose free.

Is "  *Bageriprodukt. Glutenfri og laktosefri**" correct or does it have to be "* *Bageriprodukt. Glutenfrit och laktosfritt."?

*Thanks in advance for your comments!*
* 




http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=8494333


----------



## hanne

It depends on what you're refering back to. I think I'd make glutenfree match the name of the product, rather than the word "bageriprodukt".
So if it's for example an "ostebolle" I'd go for "glutenfri", if it's an "ostebrød" I'd use "glutenfrit". (I don't have any glutenfree products around so I can check what they write, I'm just using intuition.)
And then I'd say "gluten- og laktosefri(t)" to make it a bit less heavy.

(and btw, the reasoning should be the same for Danish and Swedish, so you should probably compare the replies from both threads and make a standardised decision - so far I see Södertjej didn't agree with me in matching the name and not just the word "product")


----------



## Södertjej

Oh, no, yours is a good take, I only focused on the words the OP offered. Maybe that is going to be used for different products (bröd/bulle) and then it's safe to go for "gluten- och laktosfri bageriprodukt".


----------



## hanne

Södertjej said:


> Oh, no, yours is a good take, I only focused on the words the OP offered. Maybe that is going to be used for different products (bröd/bulle) and then it's safe to go for "gluten- och laktosfri bageriprodukt".


Which would be "-frit" in Danish, because produkt is neutral here(!).
Although I like it better with "Bageriprodukt." first, if the "safety" isn't needed .


----------



## Moosmutzie

Hi all! 
Thanks for your precious comments.

Just to get this right: As "produkt" is neutral in Danish it would be correct to use "Bageriprodukt. Gluten- og laktosefri*t."*and "Bageriprodukt. Gluten- og laktosefri" would be wrong in this case, right?

I's be happy if anybody could confirm this.

Thanks once more.

P.S.:

*Södertjej*  is right. The phrase may serve not only for one type of product but for many types. I should have said that first...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I agree with Södertjej in that the adjective suffix should match the gender of the noun, 'bageriprodukt'. It is the closest one in distance and in context, and therefore the most immediate candidate. 

I am assuming here that the words go on a separate label and are not written in the vicinity of the specific product name.


----------



## hanne

Moosmutzie said:


> Just to get this right: As "produkt" is neutral in Danish it would be correct to use "Bageriprodukt. Gluten- og laktosefri*t."*and "Bageriprodukt. Gluten- og laktosefri" would be wrong in this case, right?


If you want glutenfree etc. to apply to "bakery product", then yes.
But somehow it would seem more logical to me to apply it to the "actual" product, and not the category of "bakery product". But I guess that depends on layout of labels and all sorts of unknown factors, so by doing it the other way you can always claim Wilma's argument that you're matching the nearest noun available .


----------



## Sepia

I don't agree. The words are put into a context. They should definitely have the same gender als "Bageriprodukt". 

It is not logical that it should be M/F because what is in the package is "en kage" - the only logical reference is the word they chose to use in the content's description, "bageriprodukt".


----------



## mnl

Fascinating question, this one!

I happen to agree with both hanne and Sepia. With hanne because I agree that it looks (and even sounds) strange to attach an adjective ending in -t to a cake (en kage).

Sepia, on the other hand, is equally right that when written (and taken out of the context of being printed on a bag full of cakes), the adjectives should follow the gender of the noun.

Isn't it a case of a label that should be tweaked a bit instead of just being translated directly?

Something like "Soyakage. Et gluten- og laktosefrit bageriprodukt fra Carl Martin" unless there are some legal requirements (it looks like an official classification).


----------

